# DWP union chief snubs auditors tracking $40 million in spending



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

rutt roo.....~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

There are dishonest people in all walks of life. Hopefully the IBEW can recoup some of their money if indeed this person ripped them off. Sad


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

First hang em, then shoot em.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

brian john said:


> There are dishonest people in all walks of life. Hopefully the IBEW can recoup some of their money if indeed this person ripped them off. Sad


It wasn't the IBEWs money it was the ratepayers . from the article

They are funded with proceeds from ratepayers' electricity and water bills


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

rewire said:


> It wasn't the IBEWs money it was the ratepayers . from the article
> 
> They are funded with proceeds from ratepayers' electricity and water bills


what's worse is that it's starting to look like IBEW accepted funding for these two foundations in exchange for complacency in some fairly massive layoffs of union workers some years back.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

The fecal matter is coming into contact with the oscillating air mover.

What is D’Arcy so afraid of Ron Nichols saying that D'Arcy is threatening to sue Nichols personally if it comes out?



> Los Angeles police served the leader of the biggest union at the city Department of Water and Power with a subpoena on Friday for records on the spending of millions of dollars in ratepayer money by two secretive nonprofits that he co-manages.
> At the same time, Mayor Eric Garcetti took exception to union leader Brian D’Arcy’s reported threat that he would sue the DWP’s general manager personally if he disclosed the nonprofits’ spending records.
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...bpoena-20140110,0,7452753.story#ixzz2q3NILg62


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Now the CWA is fighting a subpoena.



> Brian D'Arcy, head of the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power's largest employee union, is heading to court to try to fight a subpoena ordering him to explain how two nonprofits he co-manages have spent more than $40 million in ratepayer money since 2000.
> D'Arcy sent a letter to City Controller Ron Galperin and City Atty. Mike Feuer on Friday announcing his intention to ask a judge to stay enforcement of the subpoena, which was issued last week. D'Arcy's lawyer has asked for a court hearing Tuesday morning.
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...ubpoena-20140117,0,392149.story#ixzz2r2unAt6N


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

I think the records subpena is going to be satisfied eventually, it's getting real. 



> The Los Angeles County district attorney's office has confirmed its prosecutors and criminal investigators are joining a City Hall effort to determine how two controversial Department of Water and Power nonprofits have spent more than $40 million in ratepayer money.
> An official in Dist. Atty. Jackie Lacey's office, speaking on the condition of anonymity, said the agency is "participating in an effort to obtain the records and determine whether a crime has been committed."
> 
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-dwp-nonprofits-20140129,0,1341691.story#ixzz2sKelArDM


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

> The Los Angeles city controller has the authority to audit the financial records of two non-profit institutes funded with public money from the Department of Water and Power, a Superior Court judge ruled Tuesday.
> The decision came over the objections of attorneys for the International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers, Local 18 and its boss, Brian D'Arcy.
> Judge James Chalfant's order will be in place on April 22. Because the judge declined IBEW's request to place a hold on the order while the ruling is appealed, Controller Ron Galperin will have access to the financial records as soon as May 6.
> 
> http://www.scpr.org/news/2014/03/25/43047/judge-rules-l-a-controller-can-audit-dwp-institute/



Move along now, nothing to see here.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

> "I expect Mr. D'Arcy to comply with the subpoenas, and if he doesn't we will ask the court to find him in contempt," said City Attorney Mike Feuer. "We will fight any effort by Mr. D'Arcy to delay the Controller's audit. The ratepayers of Los Angeles have waited long enough to learn how their dollars have been spent."
> Superior Court Judge James Chalfant signed an order clearing the way for an audit of the Joint Training Institute and the Joint Safety Institute, which were established through a collective bargaining agreement between the union and city to provide safety training to DWP employees.
> The city has given the institutes more than $40 million over the past decade. Tax returns obtained by KPCC indicate institute leaders are spending more than $3 million a year on salaries, travel and office expenses.
> “The Los Angeles City Controller has the authority … to perform an audit of the Trusts at any time to determine if the public money from the DWP is being spent legally, and for future reference by the City Council,” Chalfant said in his order.


http://www.scpr.org/blogs/politics/2014/04/23/16440/dwp-union-vows-appeal-of-judge-s-audit-ruling/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so glad I put you on my ignore list, you seem to be bumping this thread with your usual azz hat crap.
Why don't you post something electrical for a change or go to the Fox News forum or something.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I'm so glad I put you on my ignore list, you seem to be bumping this thread with your usual azz hat crap.
> Why don't you post something electrical for a change or go to the Fox News forum or something.


:thumbup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f30/conduit-coupling-1-2-3-4-a-68373/


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

rewire said:


> It wasn't the IBEWs money it was the ratepayers . from the article
> 
> They are funded with proceeds from ratepayers' electricity and water bills


Now it seems that the IBEW is spending millions dollars of it's members dues to keep D'arcy out of jail. 

Why not just turn over the documents? Several judges have ordered him to:whistling2:


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe he should hire Christies lawyer to do a full investigation and declare him innocent also.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mich drew said:


> Maybe he should hire Christies lawyer to do a full investigation and declare him innocent also.


Already done but five.five-six would rather just sling mud.

The audits were released back in February, just not to the city attorney who has no jurisdiction over private organizations.

From five.five-six's own article...



> “We are confident the Court of Appeal will reverse the judgment,” said attorney D. William Heine, who represents D’Arcy. “The Controller does not have the authority to audit these joint labor-management trusts."


I will rate this troll 2/10 as eventually it got a response. Then an ignore...


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

eejack said:


> The audits were released back in February, just not to the city attorney who has *no jurisdiction over private organizations*.
> 
> From five.five-six's own article...
> 
> ...


That's not true at all, there is not mandate in the city charter but no mandate does not mean no jurisdiction.... which D'arcy's lawyer is trying to spin into "the city has no right to see where D'arcy spent the city's money"


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Mich drew said:


> Maybe he should hire Christies lawyer to do a full investigation and declare him innocent also.


D’Arcy is way ahead of you



> D’Arcy has said he is not obligated to hand over financial documents because the trusts are private, non-profit entities. He also argues they've already conducted their own audit of the funds. D'Arcy has declined to release the results of that audit.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

It looks like IBEW is failing to honor the deal they struck to keep this out of court.



> n audit heralded last year by L.A. city leaders as a breakthrough in efforts to determine what two controversial Department of Water and Power nonprofit trusts did with tens of millions of ratepayer dollars has ground to a halt, The Times has learned.After a long, bitter battle with the DWP's main employee union over access to the trusts' financial records, Mayor Eric Garcetti and the City Council announced in November that they'd struck a deal to give city auditors "unfettered access" to the records.
> At issue is how more than $40 million in public money funneled to the groups, jointly controlled by DWP executives and the union, has been used — and whether a new round of nearly $4 million in funding will be provided to the nonprofits.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Isn't this more a 501C3 story than a union one 556? ~CS~


----------

